# The bestest ever TT meet on the Isle of Wight! 2008 ???



## TTotal

NOW NEW PLAN Â GO TO REPLY 93

My turn then to organise something , that is if we are all here in March !

Sunday 16th March

Isle of Wight tour plus Lymington Stopover and maybe Beaulieu Motor Museaum

NOW MODIFIED CHECK REPLY 93 FOR MUCH BETTER PLANS!


----------



## jampott

March?

Can you remind me again sometime late February?

I don't know what I'm doing next week yet, let alone in 4 months time


----------



## TTotal

Its called planning ahead ! LOL . ;D

I shall keep this lifted occasionally, then true to form, about 1 week before 98000000 TT'rs will say yes, and then a day before, loads of cancellations and we will have 4 cars there on the day .... :-/

Whoops, starting to sound like someone else on here ! :


----------



## t7

I'll be there ;D ;D it might have stopped raining by then!

Louise


----------



## TTotal

Wa ha hey !We are halfway to the final 4 already !!!

Louise I'm getting ready now, the first event in Hampshire in 2003 !

Well do you want to be the lead car or tail end charlie ?
We could always swap half way .Still if we get one more TT per week, we'll get up to 14 by March 16th , fingers crossed.  John


----------



## Wak

I'll be there if you can come up and tow me down on your trailer!  ;D


----------



## TTotal

Ok but will have to spray the trailor whitte then to match the car inside which will be towing the car outside which then will have to be painted black to match the car towing the trailor which is being towed by the whitte car.
Simple really . ;D
That is unless you have a towbar fitted so you can tow me up and down inside the trailor which matches the car inside it ...yes ? I know just the bloke. (Forge are rumoured to be making the prototype alloy towbar in either polished alloy or matt black ((or whitte)))


----------



## A3DFU

Just in case: spray half of your trailer Imola Yellow, TTotal  There's a good chance I'll pop in. And, please, don't forget the decals ;D ;D


----------



## TTotal

Hang on a minute thats three halves then ? :-/


----------



## A3DFU

Other halfs  ;D ???


----------



## TTotal

So are you coming Daniela or just corrupting my valuable and interesting thread :-X


----------



## A3DFU

: you'll have to go back to reply 7 to find out, TTotal 
And I shall request being picked up with the trailer 
And ... oh ... can I bring son's dogs along please ???


----------



## TTotal

Dogs,trailers, otherhalves, seems like Noahs Ark collection going on ! ;D


----------



## A3DFU

He, he ;D ;D
well, you have to work for your meets, or was it meats ??? :-/


----------



## moley

Where exactly is Hants 

You'll have to do better than a motorcycle (I can spell it correctly ) museum to persuade Bunny to come along ... but as you've travelled to far flung places (past Essex), then I shall certainly consider it ;D

... and I don't need a trailer :

Moley


----------



## TTotal

Moley,
Close by, you can tell Young Bunny, there is the famous Chewton Glen Hotel (6 star!! !! !! !!)Where Fluffikins can be pampered with all sorts of massage and manicures etc Just throw lots of Â£50 notes at them and Mrs Rabbit will love going to Hampshire ! ;D


----------



## moley

> Moley,
> Close by, you can tell Young Bunny, there is the famous Chewton Glen Hotel (6 star!! !! !! !!)Where Fluffikins can be pampered with all sorts of massage and manicures etc Just throw lots of Â£50 notes at them and Mrs Rabbit will love going to Hampshire ! ;D


You must be joking - I've just bought her a Xmas pressie - now Ive got to save up for more TT bits and pieces ;D So, we'll be bringing a flask (non alcoholic) and some spam sarnies ;D

Truely, we'll make a day of it - to go out of Essex is so exciting :

Moley


----------



## TTotal

Just remembered (bloomin ex wife was a member - thats why I'm bust)
The hotel is on a road called....Chewton Bunny !

Honestly its true !

But seriously they have at the museum, 
tea rooms (WOW)
craft shop (wow)
Childrens Swings (WOWOWOW)
Gypsy Caravan (Can I tow it ?)
Farm Machinery (TT 4 wheel drive tractor)
Candle shop (Ooh er missus)
Beauty and Therapy (New face for Bunny) Whoopps!
;D


----------



## vlastan

> Childrens Swings (WOWOWOW)


If they do the "Adult Swings" ....I may be comiing then!! ;D


----------



## moley

> The hotel is on a road called....Chewton Bunny !


Bunny laughed at this ;D but ...



> But seriously they have at the museum,
> Beauty and Therapy (New face for Bunny) Whoopps!
> ;D


I've never heard her growl before  You're in trouble John 

Moley


----------



## TTotal

Doe !

(Geddit ?)

No ?

Instead of Doh ?

No ?

Oh never mind ...I'll send her a virual carrot ! :-*


----------



## A3DFU

I have 3kg of baby carrots here ;D ;D


----------



## TTotal

Now that is silly Daniela, what on earth has carrots got to do with Baloons er I mean Ducks, er I mean Towbars , er I mean suitcases...... :-/


----------



## A3DFU

That's actually very easy to explain TTotal:
never heard of ballast needed in a balloon  well: that's what the carrots are for: the balloon passengers eat them as ballast before take-off (good for complexion as well  ) and when the balloon is supposed to go up .... uhm :-X ... just use your imagination !! ;D 
Just don't ask me how the balloon is supposed to come down again :-/ I guess a chopper has to drop a bag of carrots and one of the balloon passengers has to catch it  ;D ;D doh ???


----------



## TTotal

Just a pint Lady D, if the passengers eat the carrots, unless they throw up over the side (YUK!) the weight will be the same !


----------



## A3DFU

Agreed (even though I was thinking of something else!)
But the problem is: how will they weight the balloon down again. Someone on board needs to be a good catch 8)


----------



## moley

> Oh never mind ...I'll send her a virual carrot ! Â :-*


Bunny says that's fine - but she ain't going near a balloon  - her paws need to stay firmly on the ground - paw thing ;D.

Moley


----------



## TTotal

Phew, at least she aint.......hopping....mad still ! ;D


----------



## ccc

Ooooh I do like a man with a plan.

I'd like to come too - the car's black so no problem with the trailer colour!!


----------



## Guest

March is a long way off yet, but I would say I am 80% likely to attend.. 8)


----------



## TTotal

Its building up and up....watch this space !


----------



## TTotal

Notquite March yet... :


----------



## jonah

Ok John i'm in as long as i dont order something of the net 2days b4 the meet ;D
by theway where is hants ??? oh and i'm being serious


----------



## t7

Jonah - If you can find the M25 you can follow me the rest of the way! ;D


----------



## jonah

would love to follow u T7


----------



## A3DFU

Can I follow jonah :


----------



## TTotal

Looks like a convoy looming ...

Get out those 2 way radios Moley,

Let those truckers roll, ten four cummon ?

;D


----------



## A3DFU

mobile conference call 8)


----------



## jonah

We might acually get that photo of the two WOWS together ;D


----------



## t7

Butties (surrey-style) at my house then before depart at 9:15?

Act given the long trek down for you northerners maybe we should do some beers Sat night for my birthday? Could also accomodate several guests if anyone is interested.......?


----------



## TTotal

> Butties (surrey-style) at my house then before depart at 9:15?
> 
> Act given the long trek down for you northerners maybe we should do some beers Sat night for my birthday? Could also accomodate several guests if anyone is interested.......?


Bet Mr T7 will be interested ...(in that statement!)

We'd better have a meet T7 to discuss this meet !
Also have to sort out where the jurestdiction (sp?) of the separation line is between Hants and Surrey ? 8)


----------



## TTotal

> We might acually get that photo of the two WOWS together ;D


Does this comment mean you are dipping out of the Kart Day then , AS MY PARTNER , thats in January which down here is before March mate ???

Get your WOW to my gaf and we can get a pic of 3 WOW's , just how COOL is that ?(With my bike you dollard !)
;D


----------



## PaulS

OK, this meet is now on my Calendar as well Â 

Look forward to a convoy (ok, _cruise_ for Kev Â ) down south with ....whoever Â ;D , as well as 'op North for Daniela's meet too Â 8)


----------



## moley

> Looks like a convoy looming ...
> 
> Get out those 2 way radios Moley ;D


Roger that, good buddy Â :

Bunny and I are definitely coming along - we'll be routing M25, M3, M27 Â - all us M25ers must try and get together - so get yer radios now (roll up, roll up and all that Â ;D) Â Seriously, John (I think) and I will be buying some radios at The Boat Show in Jan, so any other takers?

Moley

<UPDATE>

Sorry about this, but John has kindly acquired some radios for me, so won't be buying any at The Boat Show :-[


----------



## t7

> Bunny and I are definitely coming along - we'll be routing M25, M3, M27 Â - all us M25ers must try and get together - so get yer radios now (roll up, roll up and all that Â ;D) Â


I know its early to decide these things but can't resist!

We _could_ do the Mways but in the TT I'd do M25 A3 A31 M3 M27 etc

I lurrrvve driving the A31! ;D


----------



## moley

> I know its early to decide these things but can't resist!
> 
> We _could_ do the Mways but in the TT I'd do M25 A3 A31 M3 M27 etc


No problem with that routing.



> I lurrrvve driving the A31! ;D


Is that the later version of the Austin A30 ;D

Moley


----------



## A3DFU

I followed two "WOWs" along the A34 yesterday:
Y 10 WOW and M 11 WOW: both stretched limos
Do you think you'll get all four WOWs in one picture, jonah???


----------



## jonah

These WOWS are becoming as common as TT'S 
Still on John for the karting dont worry i wont let u down


----------



## TTotal

Paul I have spoken to myself twice now on your tellingbone!
Well lets get the March Hants meet planned sooner than later to ensure that its as least as good as our Northern Granny's was


----------



## A3DFU

>>our Northern Granny's <<

How many Grannies ??? A southern one as well ???


----------



## TTotal

Why not, lets have whole heaps of Grannies , Southern, Welsh, Scottish, Midlands.... you know a Granny is not just for Lancashire !

Let it be known henceforth that TTotal wants more Grannies !, oh and young babes too in case you are worried ! 8)


----------



## A3DFU

Grannies galore: I'm seriously worried now 
DBEYR ;D


----------



## t7

> No problem with that routing.
> 
> Is that the later version of the Austin A30 Â ;D
> 
> Moley


Whats an A30? Moley how old do you think I am?!


----------



## moley

> Whats an A30? Moley how old do you think I am?!


A young whipper snapper by all accounts 

I'm afraid I'm one of the old foggies - don't feel like it though - once I'm out of the wheelchair and into the TT, there's no stopping me - and the zimmer fits in the boot ;D

Moley


----------



## t7

Oh I see - guess that's why you have a TTC Moley! :-*


----------



## TTotal

YES ! got him , TTC Hatchback/Invalid carriage - TTR Sportscar for the younger person ;D


----------



## moley

> YES ! got him , TTC Hatchback/Invalid carriage - TTR Sportscar for the younger person Â ;D


----------



## A3DFU

WOW   I'm ghastly flabbered ... or was it flabbergasted: how did you know that I hide my crutches in the boot ??? ;D


----------



## TTotal

Oy !Lets 'ave that WOW back immediately, or Jonah and I will come and sort you out !


----------



## A3DFU

WOW, WOW: double WOW ;D ;D

You can't do ANYTHING against a granny with crutches: he, he


----------



## TTotal

Thought you said you were crutch less  WOW !


----------



## A3DFU

DBEYR is all I can say  ;D


----------



## TTotal

??? ???


----------



## kctt

only just seen this one.

It's my birthday  on the 18th so count us in too 

We will be homeless at this point before a travelling tour of Europe (in the TT) and the US, and Canada.. so can you all get me chocolate


----------



## t7

Katherine - Its my birthday on 20th ;D - are you free to do beers the night before?


----------



## A3DFU

TTotal,

DBEYR = Don't Believe Everything You Read  :-*


----------



## TTotal

Oh I see !
SDIHGACWTM ! 8)


----------



## kctt

> Katherine - Its my birthday on 20th Â ;D - are you free to do beers the night before?


like I said we will have all or stuff for a whole year in the TT! In practise drins on the 19th or there around excellent.......................so ALL chocolates for both T7 and myself ;D


----------



## A3DFU

>>SDIHGACWTM !<<
btw, that's not in the dictionary, but ...
... NCI


----------



## TTotal

Nice Car Innit ? ?

SDIHGACWTM

Sorry Dani I hadnt Got A Clue What That Meant!


----------



## A3DFU

I wouldn't know about Dani Beyr :-/

btw: most abbreviations Can be found on netlingo.com


----------



## TTotal

Note new heading !

To make this event more interesting, we are thinking of assembling in New Forest, Lymington, then taking the 30 minute ferry over to Yarmouth, where there is a lovely harbour, pubs reastaurants.
The perimeter road around the island is about 60 miles so we can manage a circumnavigation easily, and take in some of the sites on the way round. 
Sketchy Plan

9.30 ferry across

10.00 assemble in yarmouth

Cruise to pub lunch cruise to various Island towns and places of interest

Either ferry back to supper in New forest or do this on the island and take a later ferry. Maybe better for those travelling longer distances.

Shall I investigate group rates for the ferry, and take this further ?


----------



## A3DFU

Sounds like a super idea to me TTotal  Ron and I'll be there (well, I will anyway)!


----------



## TTotal

B.T.T.Top [smiley=sick2.gif] Any one get sea sick ? :


----------



## A3DFU

What does sea sick mean?  ;D


----------



## moley

> B.T.T.Top


John,

Bunny and I are definitely up for this - sounds like a great day out.



> [smiley=sick2.gif] Any one get sea sick ? :


Haven't told Bunny about the ferry yet :

Moley.


----------



## TTotal

As this is getting closer will need to get cracking...?? ?? ?? whose on for a trip abroad then ? Dates still flexible ! John


----------



## A3DFU

I am definitely up for this, most likely with Ron


----------



## TTotal

Remember the dates are flexible (yeh I know the prunes are bendy as well fnar fnar fnar !) ;D


----------



## nickyb

ere Johnny-boy 

me n johnny-boy are up for this...if it's a weekend. Will have to go c the out-laws thou :-/

so what are the possible dates?

NickyB


----------



## Mayur

Hi John, I should have my car by then so I'm up for this. Any more news on the dates?


----------



## TTotal

Nicky why do you want to see my inlaws, particularly as I am not seeing thier grumpy daughter anymore !

Mayur... news on the dates...this will be sorted by the 20th Feb, scouts honour !

J


----------



## Sammers

Hi John,

Well I reserverd the 15th/16th in my diary last year, that is the only weekend I can make in before the end of March now! So for me it is that weekend or April sometime.

Craig


----------



## nickyb

cor fanx for the offer john......(seeing your ex-outlaws too) but yeee gods..one set is enuff! i will have to park the car so i can see it thru the window....at least i will be smiling all day then, and perhaps they'll think i'm happy to see em! ;D


----------



## t7

15th/16th is in my diary too so I vote not to change it....

How much is the ferry? Should be v cheap in March methinks.... Do we get a group discount....?

L


----------



## A3DFU

I vouch for the 16th as well ;D ;D


----------



## moley

John,

Bunny & I will be there for the 16th. We're both trying to get the 17th off so we can stay the night in a B&B. Count us in what ever.

Cheers.

Moley & Bunny.


----------



## TTotal

Well done you lot, the 16th it will be then, I am planning to sort this all out here on Saturday this weekend. Nice little project will give me something to do.

Definates :-

TTotal
Daniela
Moley and Bunny
Mayur
Louise ( T7)
Craig (Summers)
Wak family Robinson !
Jonah
Kathy (KCTT)
NickB
TTotal of TTen Cars !!!

Possibles ? Come on lets have your names now please ! Â

Philipo (pgtt)
Christine (ccc)
Saint 72
Jampott

Maybe more come on..
Specially all in Hampshire have no excuse !

Thats Andt
RichD and and and ...


----------



## TTotal

> March?
> 
> Can you remind me again sometime late February?
> 
> I don't know what I'm doing next week yet, let alone in 4 months time


So Jampo ..is this a yey or a ney mate ?

Remember it was gonna be motorcycle museum its now I O wight cruise !


----------



## jampott

Gonna be a ney I'm afraid. First 2 weeks in March I'll be in Goa...

See I told you I didn't know what I'd be doing that far in advance!!!


----------



## A3DFU

Dani + Ron now

Can you IM a place to stay for Sat/Sun/Mon


----------



## TTotal

(Thank God for that, Dani's got a navigator !)

Yes will send you up a few to choose from D, what do you fancy...

B & B.. There are some nice ones that friends and realatives have used before

Pubs.. My daughter runs a pub in Lymington and I can THOROUGHLY recommend one, right next to the town centre (1 minute) and the ferry 2 mins.
Just been completely refurbed. Ideal for you lot and good value too Ron ! 

Perhaps As my daughter runs it , no BECAUSE my daughter runs it I WILL get a discount !!

So Paul STT and Moley and wives you both must stay there too ! Please all let me know who wants to stay then I will ask them , then once agreed you book yourself and mention my name.


----------



## A3DFU

Sounds great 

yeah: I would get lost without a navigator   :


----------



## TTotal

Guys, as you know the actual activities plan is er... well not exactly sorted, but you hav a rough idea.

My chums who own this hotel/pub in Lymington,(where we get the ferry across) are very good and very old friends. Chris and Loulou also have a couple more pubs in the Isle of wight. They are also both corporate entertaining specialists too, Loulou has her own Marketing and PR company and Chris is also the Dep Mayor of Cowes , the yachting capital of the I.O.Wight. They will do very special room/food rates and happy to suggest several options. Totally nice trustworthy people you will love it.Plus my daughter will take care of you all too.(Safe carpark, safe area)

So probably meet there, quick coffee and check in for those who want to stay,then 5mins to the ferry cruise about (yet to be decided but heaps to do) lunch in a Pub in Cowes then a bit more exploring and catch the return ferry.

I will be staying there too as my house is 40 miles away. Dont forget Saturday in Lynington is great, big street market palnty nice small shops too. Beaulieu Motor museum not far away either (35 mins)

We could inlude the Saturday on the itineray for those who want to make it a fab weekend....

Right then have a look at the deatils of this place . PLEASE DONT CALL THEM ! They have blocked several rooms just for me , but will only hold for a short time.

http://www.themayflower.uk.com

Gonna be a Cracking weekend so please join in !


----------



## scoTTy

> Gonna be a Cracking weekend so please join in !


Would love to have joint in but we're away that weekend. Have a great time.


----------



## PaulS

I'm very late looking in on this thread John, but it sounds like a fun weekend. May be able to make it, as usual, will have to see nearer the time. Who'd have thought, TTotal with _good_ Â connections to the licensing trade Â


----------



## TTotal

> Would love to have joint in but we're away that weekend. Have a great time. Â


Cheers ScoTTy and Kate, keep away from anything sharp !


----------



## TTotal

> I'm very late looking in on this thread John, but it sounds like a fun weekend. May be able to make it, as usual, will have to see nearer the time. Who'd have thought, TTotal with _good_ Â connections to the licensing trade Â


Paul , its gonna be a swell weekend, make sure Sarah comes along if you cant then !PS its not a new thread either Â !You were on her before sir !(Dec 23rd)You'd be surprised who I know ! (and so was my wife ) Â


----------



## TTotal

Just heard the latest on the Isle of Wight, found more contacts to advise on great place to visit . This will be the event of the year !


----------



## moley

John,

Your daughter's hotel looks really nice (it's now on my list of places to stay) ... but Bunny and I would like to stay over on the IOW so we can explore some more on the Monday e.g. Osbourne House. Do you know of any character B&B or pub accommodation in a picturesque (?) spot near the sea and in walking distance of food/drink, etc?

Cheers.

Moley


----------



## TTotal

Hi Wack !

Not sure if Scousers are actually allowed over there ...

Calm down, calm down....!

I am on the case..tomorrow I will be sorting out the IOW trip so will find a couple of options for you.Before I do, take a look at the map and see where abouts you would prefer. The Island is about 23 miles end to end. Think about the logoistics to... we will all convoy over (I think ) on Sunday am. Will try to get a group ferry deal , maybe we all have to travel together which would be much more fun as you can imagine, to get the good rate. Will know tomorrrow. Nite you car thieving scoundrel and Bunny


----------



## nickyb

Hi TTotal,

i have just IM'd Moley to let him know there is a hotel over on the IOW called The Carlton Hotel. will try to look out the details tomorrow, but it is a big place, just been totally refurbished (in the last 2yrs) and sits on the sea front. it is luffleeeee, and right next door to a little pub too!

but happy hunting!

NickyB


----------



## TTotal

Thanks Nickers 

You are getting pretty useful , stick aroiund kid ! [smiley=pimp2.gif]

Need to introduce you to a new friend of mine soon


----------



## moley

John,

We still plan to do all the Sunday bits with everyone - but having got onto the IOW, it just seems a shame to do it in one day - hence we'd like to stay over - if that's all right with you Dad [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Any other B&B or pub suggestions would be welcome.

Nicky, thanks for your suggestions.

Moley


----------



## nickyb

> You are getting pretty useful , stick aroiund kid


i am are'nt i ;D don't worry....i'm not going anywhere....except to alllllllll these TT meets 

NickyB

Ps...thanx for your Valentines greeting to all us forum gals! you big hearted softy you : fanx for looking ater us.


----------



## TTotal

Bed time all of you, get up them stairs !


----------



## PaulS

> Bed time all of you, get up them stairs ! Â


Some of us are at work :'(


----------



## TTotal

So am I Paul !  But playing really. 8)

Are you on standbye or actually busy doing something ???


----------



## PaulS

> So am I Paul !  Â But playing really. 8)
> 
> Are you on standbye or actually busy doing something ???


Yes, when things happen, they have to be fixed. Otherwise.....ok at the mo. Give U a call on your mobile?


----------



## TTotal

Just phoned you and you are switched off (no voice mail on it ? )

I am off home now mate, Have to get up early to clean Tux, he's been to Yorkshire on weds night for a pub meet, just 650 miles !!!!!

He is DISGUSTING! and it will be a sunny day tomorrow !

Take it easy and thanks for everything. See you at Knees on the 19th , weds love to S. John


----------



## nickyb

Howdy all,

that IOW hotel.................i have found it!

it is,

Carlton Hotel
Sandown IOW

www.carltonhotelgroup.com

01983-403202

Normal tariff for a Sunday
Â£32 pppn B+B
Â£9 for Dinner
Â£3.50 for a seaview which i would recommend. (it is RIGHT on the seafront)

Hubs n I are thinking of going over on the Saturday Morning to make a weekend of it (can't have the Monday off work) anyone else?

Oh yeah....if you speak to a lady named Sophie when you phone to enquire she is the lady who can off us a discount...but you must mention you are a member of the TTclub 8)

Good Luck, let me know if you find any lufflee places on your hunting.

NickyB


----------



## PaulS

> author=TTotal link=board=events;num=1038519733;start=100#109 date=02/15/03 at 03:18:12]I am off home now mate, Have to get up early to clean Tux, he's been to Yorkshire on weds night for a pub meet, just 650 miles !!!!!
> 
> He is DISGUSTING! and it will be a sunny day tomorrow


 Â  He really is lately.....oh sorry, It's your car you're referring to Â ;D :

John - why is your car a 'he', mine is just a car Â


----------



## TTotal

Right thats it, Nicky here's the keys of the event - you seem to have barged in and taken over so its all yours . 
Bossy Cow


----------



## TTotal

> Â  He really is lately.....oh sorry, It's your car you're referring to Â ;D Â :
> 
> John - why is your car a 'he', mine is just a car Â


Suppose this could be a topic in its own right , will start one on the TT board rather than risk getting T7 all over us ( which admittedly some of us would like n'est pas ?)

:-*


----------



## t7

> Suppose this could be a topic in its own right , will start one on the TT board rather than risk getting T7 all over us ( which admittedly some of us would like n'est pas ?)
> 
> :-*


John - If you want to let your event threads get "off topic" then who am I to worry.... I'm not a moderator on events.... : (despite asking nicely too... I really fancied some pink moderator stars as well..sniff..... :)


----------



## TTotal

Er... Yes Guv a fairish cop , but I was inferring to Paul that this was not the place to discuss car names.
Oh we have gone off topic again. Must be all the uTTer shiTTe thats positively oozing out today ! ;D


----------



## nickyb

:


> Bossy Cow


Right! Thats it! Wheres me handbag [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## TTotal

Back on track here for a moment whilst Nicky dries her eyes..

Can everyone who wants to book the night in the Mayflower in Lymington tel me duing this next week , as they want me to confirm exactly your plans.

Need names dates etc thanks, ASAP

The Ferry office (to arrange discount for groups was closed yesterday so will ring tomorrow again) need to know car numbers and reg numbers maybe. I will find out, it may be that I organise for you lot to ring independantly to book (some are travellimng on differennt days) so they will probably give me a code, say TT club , for you to mnetion to get the discounts. I will confirm asap

Tomorrow will also get map and speak with tourist board for advice.They are very good.

Plaese think about any special requests and things you fancy and we'll try to accomodate them.

Some will come To Lyington on Saturday, enjoy the Town and its surroundings (Beaulieu Motor Museum just local)and book into Hotel that night. Sunday over the water to IOW and back to the Mayflower for dinner for some and to stay for others or simply go home for the rest. As you wish but I must know !
Moley and Bunny are going ahead to stay at Sandown

So send in your details please asap, thanks More posts tomorrow. Dont forget.


----------



## t7

John, what time ferry are you planning to get? It'll take me about 1.5 hrs to get there so will prob drive down in the morning unless you are going v early....


----------



## A3DFU

Is anyone staying Friday/Saturday night??
Ron and I are thinking of doing this


----------



## t7

Dani - Lymington has a great market on Saturdays as well as lots of good shops, so lots to do if you were thinking of staying on Friday night.

Some fantastic scenery & pubs in the New Forest too but a 40 limit everywhere - too many ponies/donkeys/cows on the road to drive like we did today!

L


----------



## moley

Boss ( ;D), thanks for the hotel info at Sandown. However, we were looking for something a bit more quaint/more character :-[ - we tend to like the pub/hotel type of places.

We will defo stay on the IOW on the Sunday night though. I've had a bit of a search and haven't come up with anything yet - not even sure where on the IOW would be best (not been before), but somewhere by the sea would be nice - Cowes, Ryde, Yarmouth????. John, do you know anywhere? The North side would be easier to get to Osbourne House, but I guess the IOW aint that big, so I don't think there'll be a problem anywhere.

Cheers.

Moley


----------



## A3DFU

> Dani - Lymington has a great market on Saturdays as well as lots of good shops, so lots to do if you were thinking of staying on Friday night.
> 
> Some fantastic scenery & pubs in the New Forest too but a 40 limit everywhere - too many ponies/donkeys/cows on the road to drive like we did today!
> 
> L


Market and shops : a sure fire way to make Ron stay at home 

Yes, the New Forest is great


----------



## t7

Moley - It doesn't really matter where on the island you stay you will be a) near the sea and b) not far from Osbourne House.

All of the resorts on the east coast tend to be more commercial and there you get what you pay for... cheap tends to equal 1970'd decor, nylon sheets, teasmades etc... ;D If you are keen to stay by the sea I'd go for Shanklin or Ventnor rather than Ryde or Sandown. Seaview and St Helens are v nice but small and probably v quiet off season. Think there is a V nice hotel there though...

Best B&B's will be inland a bit, don't know any off hand - why not give tourist info a call - if you describe what you want and how much you want to pay I'm sure they will be able to suggest some names......

L


----------



## TTotal

Moley, no fears my boss lives in Cowes, commutes each day.

Will speak to him and get you a place , I reckon the Seaview Hotel (small quaint old pubby will be perf but will ask him & revert.J

Louise,

My plans are fluid. need to know what they all are doing in the way of getting across. D'ya want to meet and have a chat say on Monday ? Punch bowl (is it open) cafe or...


----------



## nickyb

There!

I am OK now.

xx


----------



## moley

Right, although I posted on Sunday, it seems to have been erased  so ...

Is this meet still on - now TTotal is back (I think), is everyone still up for it? Bunny and I are - we've got the Monday off work so will be staying over on the IOW on Sunday.

John - if you're back - please, please tell me about your friends recommendation of the Seaview Hotel in Cowes.

I posted a query about pub/hotels on our company intranet newsgroup and got a bloody discussion going about the price of the ferry re: locals versus tourists :-/ So, I still need some advice.

Cheers.

Moley


----------



## TTotal

Latest news..

Rates for ferry crossing............

Rotten soandso's Â Â giving no discount unless we have 20 cars Â , so each to book his own tickets Â 0870 582 7744 Â "Wight Link Ferries"

Go Friday (after 10 am) Return Sunday anytime...Â£50.60

Go Saturday return Sunday (book in advance Â ie more than 24hrs Â prior Â Â£44.80 Â Â on day Â£ 50.60

Go Sunday return Sunday Â Â£42.60

Any other variation (some folk are staying till Monday... call number above.

Hotels........................

Lymington (The ferry goes from there)

Mayflower Â www.themayflower.uk.comÂ 01590 672160 Â (Room rate Â£75 p.n. b&b Â eve meal Â bar c.Â£10 Â restaurant Â c.Â£20-25) Â Excellant newly redecorated place owned by friends of mine and run by my daughter! Â Special rate ...should be about 10 percent Â off these maybe more Â will confirm later book now though and MENTION MY NAME ON BOOKING Â , 4 dble rooms left Â for Sat night onwards....(one is a twin) at time of call today.

On the Island.... Seaview Hotel, Â www.seaviewhotel.co.uk Â Â 01983 612711 Â Â Highly recommended by self and family ...

SPECIAL deal (for minimum 2 nights ) Â Â£175 Â only !!! DINNER B & B !! Â you will regret not going there ! I promise !

Get sorted now as time is running away !

We have TT forum posters plus some Club Audi members interested too ! Should be about 12 Â to 15 cars ! Â More info to follow later watch the thread in ********.co.uk Â under events. Or email me on this address.

Sorry if last bit is confusing have had to past an email onto here..

Am formulating a bit of a plan for the Sunday on the Island You do the rest !!!


----------



## TTotal

The options which aren't fixed yet will be something like...

Friday PM arrive Lymington Hants, Hotel/Pub dinner B&B

Saturday AM explore Lymington ( super street market and shops) Pub lunch
Saturday PM visit to Beaulieu Motor Museum (about 30 minutes from Lymington)

Saturday Dinner Hotel Pub B&B

Sunday AM Catch Car ferry across (30 minute crossing ) to Yarmouth Meet
rest of TT forum/Club Audi party that have gone ahead...(?)

Then take in I O W roads , heading East on South side of Island to Cowes (Yachting capital of the UK) for pub lunch .
Sunday PM Take Northern road West back to Yarmouth to catch ferry back to Lymington. assemble for afternoon teas and good-byes .Possible Hotel B&B for those who wish.

I guess majority will want to arrive on Sunday to get the ferry across and meet up over there. Yarmouth has many places for us all to meet up. Will post info later.


----------



## Sammers

What about this voucher, for day trippers on White link, 32 pounds?

http://www.wightlink.co.uk/ferryinfo/fa ... iiowcp.pdf


----------



## Sammers

Also John, get the web address right!

http://www.themayflower.uk.com


----------



## TTotal

:-[ :-[ :-[sorry :-[ :-[ :-[
Now amended, thanks Craig.

No idea about the special Â£32 break ...will try to find out !

More later ...back to work, John


----------



## TTotal

*Thanks Craig for the Tip !*

Please book on line, but print off the Â£32 special deal Coupon cos you must bring this with you when you arrive for the ferry. 
I have phoned them 0870 582 7744 and this is confirmed so much cheaper than I told you earlier.


----------



## TTotal

*Sunday Lunch Venue*

Ok lunch for all is going to be at the Spyglass Inn at Ventnor, on the espanade near the beach over looking the fishing cove of Ventnor.

Find it on multimap on postcode PO38 1JX

They can cater for 80 , but as they do not do reservations we have either to be there at 12.30 or at 2.30 to get seated pretty quickly. I reckon on 2.30 pm for a nice traditional Roast !

We shall aim for meeting there at 2 pm and expect tables at 2.30.So you can explore during the morning and work up an appetite !


----------



## moley

Thanks for the info John.

We're tempted by the 2 night special offer the Seaview Hotel is doing, but that would mean going on Saturday. Bunny is working until 16:00, soooo ... assuming we leave Brentwood at 16:30 we'll arrive at Lymington at say 19:30 (is this possible John?), catch the 20:15 over to Yarmouth, arrive IOW at 20:45, then half an hour to dissembark and drive to Seaview arriving at 21:15 to catch last orders in the restaurant ... hmmm, I'll have to think about this.

If we don't do this, it will be just the Sunday night stop over - travelling over to the IOW Sunday morning - which begs the question, what time ferry is everyone catching - there's 08:45 , 09:45 ;D and 10:15 ;D then hourly.

BTW, like Craig's special day ticket, Wight Link Ferries do a 5 day special ticket for Â£42.40 see here http://www.wightlink.co.uk/ferryinfo/fares/special_offers/relative_bargain_jan_2003/03.doc.pdf but check the terms and conditions.

Cheers.

Moley


----------



## moley

Okay, we're booked into the Seaview for Sunday - Saturday was fully booked, so that sorted that problem out - so we'll be driving down Sunday morning to catch the ferry.

Looking forward to it.

Moley


----------



## TTotal

Just a reminder , book the ferry crossing on line

http://www.wightlink.co.uk
0870 5827744

and get money off (I saved Â£15) but you must print off the coupon and bring with you when you drive on.(valid until 23rd March)

Think we should go for the 9.45 am on 16th March, that way if you miss it the next is 10.15 am.

If we miss you at Yarmouth for the gathering of the pack, then its 2pm at the Spyglass Inn at Ventnor, directions on earlier page.

John


----------



## moley

> Just a reminder , book the ferry crossing on line
> 
> Â Â Â Â Â http://www.wightlink.co.uk
> Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â 0870 5827744
> 
> and get money off (I saved Â£15) but you must print off the coupon and bring with you when you drive on.(valid until 23rd March)
> 
> Think we should go for the 9.45 am on 16th March, that way if you miss it the next is 10.15 am.


Okay, ferry now fully booked - 09:45 crossing out and 17:00 coming back on the Monday. Used the "Relative Bargain" offer voucher - valid 5 days for Â£42.40.

So we're all set ;D

Moley


----------



## Andyman

Ok, I've read some of this thread but I'm confused (and lazy). Can someone summarise it? Has the date been confirmed as Sunday 16th? If so, I'm up for it too. Whatâ€™s the plan?


----------



## moley

> Ok, I've read some of this thread but I'm confused (and lazy). Can someone summarise it? Has the date been confirmed as Sunday 16th? If so, I'm up for it too. What's the plan?


Andy,

Yes, the date is Sunday 16th March.

Travelling over to the IOW from Lymington to Yarmouth - the 09:45 crossing seems to be the one to aim for. Then a jaunt round the island with a lunch stop at the Spyglass Inn at Ventnor at 2pm.

The confusion is that some of us, including me, are turning this into a mini break - we're staying over into Monday while others are going over on the Friday.

The hotels recommended are The Seaview in Seaview on the IOW or The Mayflower in Lymington on the mainland.

I reckon the last two full pages of this thread contain the latest info.

HTH

Moley


----------



## Andyman

Excellent, I'll be up for the Sunday meet. I see on this page that the 9:45 ferry is fully booked so I might have to get over there some other way. Maybe Southampton to IOW.


----------



## Andyman

Ah, it looks like there are places left on the ferry. But to book online with Sammers Â£32 deal it's asking me for a Special Fare Code. Any idea what that is?


----------



## TTotal

Hi Andy ,

Cant be bothered with all this code nonesense...!Will ring em tomorrow ans book by phone. Want to meet up and go from this area together ?

We will need only 30 mins max for M27 to Lymington bit...if we meet at the Service station or ???

Let me know, anyone else meeting us there ?

Craig ? Louise ?


----------



## Andyman

Right'o will do the same tomorrow.
Sure, can meet up for the drive down to Lymington if you like. How about meeting at Rownhams services? You're right it should only take 20-30 minutes to get to Lymington from there. We have to be at the ferry a half hour before the sailing don't we?


----------



## TTotal

Rownhams then it is, will keep reminding the trippers until the last day . Lets check all the times out tomorrow then, cheers . John


----------



## Andyman

Just booked up over the phone no problem. The first time I called they gave me a promotion code to try online but that didn't work. Called back and sorted it over the phone.


----------



## A3DFU

At long last: I finally managed to get organised 

Ron and I will stay in Lymington Friday night at the Pinecroft Hotel
take the 7:15pm crossing on Saturday
stay at the Sea View Hotel for 2 nights
take the 12:00noon return ferry on Monday

Anyone around for dinner/drinks Friday evening?


----------



## TTotal

Hi Dani,
NickyB and husband jOHN were looking for somewhere in Lymington, send her an IM ?
I will be gathering some stragglers on Sunday am at the m27 services .

John


----------



## TTotal

*A bit of a plan !*
Right ...
Norris Castle and Barton Manor, both East Cowes look good
We could be there for 11:30 and have a good wander round.
Leave by ~1:00pm, head down to Ventor
Lunch at the Spyglass
Head for Brading and Bembridge Windmill (~4:00pm)
Go round coast anti clockwise to Bembridge and Ryde
Across the Isle on small roads to Brighstone and Freshwater,
then back to Yarmouth

That means 3 breaks:
1: East Cowes (Norris Castle/Barton Manor)
2: Spyglass for lunch
3: Bembridge Windmill or Brighstone Yeaford Watermill/Farm Park<<

Rest TBA in due course

Unless anyoneelse has suggestions !

All assemble at Yarmouth near Ferry at thr carpark !about 10.15 am Sunday 16th


----------



## moley

John,

That sounds like a good tour - thanks for doing the arranging. Now, if I bring those PMR446 radios, will you be able to do a commentary as well 

We'll be meeting you and anyone else at Rownhams services - I shall be bringing matchsticks to prop my eyes open as well - early starts are not our thing :-[

Moley & Bunny


----------



## A3DFU

This looks like a good tour of the island and a brilliant weekend coming our way [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Looking forward to meeting all of you


----------



## TTotal

Hers some more good news ...

The Wacky Racers are coming, so a birdy tells me !

Is it true Wak and MrsWak and Gals ??

WOW that will be really great ! ;D


----------



## Guest

Could be, working on it!...just let us know if you are visiting any adult only establishments...so we can plan around you!  ;D


----------



## Andyman

I didn't know it was that kind of meet.


----------



## TTotal

Welcome MrsWak! Nice to see you here at last ! [smiley=gorgeous.gif] [smiley=iloveyou.gif] [smiley=sweetheart.gif] [smiley=sunny.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif][smiley=mexicanwave.gif]
Er sorry, I mean er hi, good you turned up....

All boring family stuff on the 16th, apart from NickyB doing her normal routine in her new Basque !!!


----------



## Andyman

> All boring family stuff on the 16th, apart from NickyB doing her normal routine in her new Basque !!! Â


----------



## moley

>


LOL

Moley


----------



## TTotal

Andy I think I actually wet myself then !

Damn...and me commode is full too !


----------



## TTotal

STOP PRESS ! More good news we have Mayur in his new Elderberry Flower Fresh and Fruity Berry berry Nice Wagon too !, Any more ? ? ? ? Still places left on the ferry !


----------



## Mayur

John, it's FH Blue... not Elderberry, the Wakster knows


----------



## TTotal

Foxglove and Hazel

Framboise et Halibut

Frozen Herring

Flaming Heather

Frappez Haggis

Qu'est que ce ? ???


----------



## Mayur

> Foxglove and Hazel
> 
> Framboise et Halibut
> 
> Frozen Herring
> 
> Flaming Heather
> 
> Frappez Haggis
> 
> Qu'est que ce ? ???





> Hi Mayur,
> looks a v.nice colour. but you better work on your pub chatter.
> 
> Q: What colour is your car?
> 
> A: Its Elderberry!
> 
> Q: oh! Elder...berry! you meen its named after a fruit! :-X
> 
> I suggest you rename it to FH Blue!
> 
> Q: What colour is your car?
> 
> A: Its FH Blue!
> 
> Q: Whats the FH stand for?
> 
> A: F'Kin Hard m8!  ;D ;D ;D


Wak you said this would work !
 ;D


----------



## TTotal

Flying Hedgehog ?


----------



## Mayur

Booking all sorted for Sunday 16th.
Looking forward to seeing you all.


----------



## TTotal

Flippin Heck !

(good news mate !)


----------



## Wak

> Wak you said this would work !
> Â ;D


but you avoided saying it yourself and just quoted me....come on be a MAN!!!!  ;D


----------



## Mayur

> but you avoided saying it yourself and just quoted me....come on be a MAN!!!!  ;D


Awe... it's not that easy Wak... :-/

emm... I'll try.... emmm it's....
.......... it's......... f'kin hardleberry....!

OK Wak... huh ok? 
??? ???


----------



## Mayur

gets easier after a while...

John, it's not Fancy Hooker, Fancy a Hump, or Foreign Hindu !
FH Blue... it's.... F'Kin Hard ! There... F'Kin Hard it is... any more explanations needed? huh? huh?

Any better Wak?

;D


----------



## Wak

> gets easier after a while...
> 
> John, it's not Fancy Hooker, Fancy a Hump, or Foreign Hindu !
> FH Blue... it's.... F'Kin Hard ! There... F'Kin Hard it is... any more explanations needed? huh? huh?
> 
> Any better Wak?
> 
> ;D


better, we'll work on your northern accent.....say it loudly in the accent

"its KIN AARD BLUE m8, so shaaat ittt!!!!!"
 ;D just imagine you work in a coal mine! ;D


----------



## Mayur

> better, we'll work on your northern accent.....say it loudly in the accent
> 
> "its KIN AARD BLUE m8, so shaaat ittt!!!!!"
> ;D just imagine you work in a coal mine! ;D


Just when I though I was making progress...


----------



## TTotal

Family Holdall !


----------



## TTotal

LATEST NEWS !

Suggested map: OS LAndranger map Nr. 196

This is ~80 miles with 4 possible stops taking in:

Carrisbrook Castle, in the centre of the Island, which is open on Sundays;
admission is Â£4.60 per person;
Old Castle Point in the north, East Cowes
Bembridge Fort and/or Culver Cliff in the east
Lunch at the Spyglass Inn at Ventnor

Run back to the ferry at Yarmouth

Basic directions to be handed out on the day at the ferry terminal (mileage
to be debated, so BRING A MAP!!)

And cameras and bucket and spade too!

Oh and PASSPORTS !!!! HEE HEE ! ;D


----------



## nickyb

Teeeee Heeeeee Heeeeeeeeeeee.

We've been to Culver Cliffs before ;D ;D ;D ;D

and had the cows sticking thier heads thru the car (4x4) window to get to the apple i was eating  

arghhhhhhh, they were soooooooo wufleeeee  i did'nt eat beef for at least a day 

NickyB


----------



## moley

> Carrisbrook Castle, in the centre of the Island, which is open on Sundays;
> admission is Â£4.60 per person;


... or free to English Heritage members ;D

Moley


----------



## TTotal

Listen moaning minnies... 

I did try the Houses of Parliament, Windsor Castle and Buckingham Palace but hey have moved them off the Island ! Â 

Moan

moan

moan

    ;D Guys just look at the weather !!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Its all set for a fabbby weekend so get your bikinis on ! [smiley=sunny.gif] [smiley=sunny.gif] [smiley=sunny.gif] [smiley=sunny.gif] [smiley=sunny.gif] [smiley=sunny.gif] [smiley=sunny.gif] [smiley=sunny.gif] [smiley=sunny.gif] [smiley=sunny.gif] [smiley=sunny.gif]


----------



## A3DFU

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif]
;D ;D ;DHURRAY ;D ;D ;D
[smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

Will be setting off in a bit ... hubbie's work permitting


----------



## TTotal

Just in case there is someone who hasnt seen this !!

Still a couple of places left on the ferry !

Call me ! We have 11 TT's already ! and its a sunny

weekend . ;D


----------



## Mayur

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif] I got my TT today and I'm in [smiley=sweetheart.gif] all over again!

OK folks, the bucket and spade are ready, my 1920's swim suit, my Banana Boat (it really is a brand) sun lotion (factor 1000! as tested by MJackson), ah and the passport... hmmm which one to choose from... ??? I guess the Iraqi or Libyan ones are not a good idea huh... John are you issuing visas? ;D

Looking forward to seeing everyone.
John thanks for all th etime you've spent organising this.
Just one more thing... for the voyage across can you make sure that the kazis are clean and there's a place to hang my turban. Thanks.


----------



## nickyb

I'VE PACKED!

Lilo, life jacket, water proof coat, waders (incase the ferry goes down!) suntan lotion 8) sun hat, flip flops, spotty bikini and a very biiiiiiiiiig towel to wipe off any wet bits that get splashed on my little girly : was going to bring my hair dryer to blow off the sand n grit she may encounter....but then i have enough puff to compete with the big bad wolf!

ere....johnny....can i bring the bucket that i wash my girly wiv!....it's pink and got a fluffy handle on it ;D instead of a bucket n a spade!

seee you sooooooooooooooooooon, it's gonna be fun!


----------



## moley

You guys just crack me up ;D Beach towels, sun tan oil - it's bloody March - you can't even rely on good weather in July 8) - get yer sea sick pills ready as well [smiley=sick2.gif].

Actually, Bunny and me are really looking forward to this mini break.

John, thanks for doing the dog's body bit and all. Much appreciated.

Talk to you all soon - either here or IOW.

Moley & Bunny


----------



## PaulS

This sounds like something out of a "carry on" film ;D I hope you all have a great time, I'm sure you will  Just wish I could have made it too  Make sure you post some pics here afterwards 8)


----------



## TTotal

*Carry on TT's *It will be the meet of the year, where's me sick bag...plenty of wind for Mayur's flying turban ! Cant wait to see the new rasberry falvoured TT ! How do you download this disposable camera then ? Should be a load of fun ! To be continued....................................


----------



## Dubcat

I want to go but I'm a bit confused.

Are the Sunday crossers taking the 9.30am ferry?

What time is the return ferry you are all booked on?

phoTToniq


----------



## Andyman

We're all going over on the 9:45am crossing. I'm not sure about everyone else but we're coming back on the 7:00pm crossing.


----------



## Dubcat

oops - im on the 5.30pm 

still - its not charge to change the return time so ill see what most people are doing tomorrow and sort it out then. I have a long way to go to get home - all the way to gatwick airport.. so i'll probably stick to 5.30.

phoTToniq.

p,s. see you tomorrow ))))))))


----------



## Mayur

> oops - im on the 5.30pm
> 
> still - its not charge to change the return time so ill see what most people are doing tomorrow and sort it out then. Â I have a long way to go to get home - all the way to gatwick airport.. so i'll probably stick to 5.30.
> 
> phoTToniq.
> 
> p,s. see you tomorrow ))))))))


Hiya,
Look forward to meeting you... I too am on the 5:30 ferry back. So lets see how it all develops. weather forecast looks good folks.
Safe drive down people !
mayur


----------



## moley

Fantastic weather at the mo - well done John 

The cars clean (not as shiney as yours though Mayur), I've looked at the map, so we're ready to go ;D

Up at 05:30 for a 06:30 (or earlier departure)  So the wine consumption has been lowered for tonight ;D

We'll probably go on the North M25 route to the M3 - there's not much in it from Brentwood - plus save a quid :

We'll aim for 08:30 at Rownhams SS. See you all there - time for bed (after reading the Off Topic and Flame Room ;D)

Moley


----------



## TTotal

Guys, swell effort to you all for the effort to turmn up and enjoy the first trip across the Solent to the Beautiful Isle of Wight.

Everyone on time and all looking shiney (cars too !)

We all had a great time, no doubt someone will remind me of all the famous TTotal Boobys of the day one of which being...(ON THE FERRY........)

" ATTENTION ATTENTION !! Will the owner of the Audi TT Â with his Roof down please come and close it as the car is filling with Sea water which may damage his lovely leather interior!"

:-[ Wonder who that was...there was only one "SKIP" (Thanks Johnny Boy! not) there !!!

Amazed to see Wak with a HUGE Â MAXPOWER DECAL on the back of whiTTe ? Very odd !.

Some lovely Roads and some Super weather and sightseeing trips too, what more can we have wanted on a day out. Even got a bit sunburnt ( and ear burnt from having Nicky in my car all day !!!)

Daniela and Ron did some brilliant research before hand and found some good roads to play and park on too !

Mayur got his Elderberry Flower Puffs Parlour out for the first time ( very pretty car !) Andy showed off his gleaming Veteran TTC , Amir actually made a huge effort and cleaned his car for the very first time since ownership.........(WOW) Glad I had some superglue to stick it back together though !)

Mark E Bear Â coming all the way from Bournemouth in his brand spanking Moro TTR (Great sportscar mate !!) and actually joining the convoy to the ferry from Southampton !! How good was that Â ! Thanks mate! See you again soon we hope nice to meet a new face !

Actuall got followed by a local Silver TTC for a few miles, when we eventually stopped he said he felt he just G+HAD tio join in , had the wife and kids in there too poor things, he was going in the opposte direction !Was dead excited and pleased to be aprt of our little cruise, for the 10 minutes he was there, gave him the TTOC flyer of course !!! Only saw 1 other TT aslo a silver TTC , he told us that there are only a couple on the Island and promised to look us up on the forum , Hi Mr Silver TTC if you read this,please join us regularly! 

Moley and Bunny apparently have moved to the Island for good as they love it so much, thanks all for coming, and er................................

When shall we do it again ??????????????? Â John


----------



## davidg

Sorry we could not make it john ,may be next time !  who's got the pic's ? i bet it's wak  ,so come on wak show us your pic's 8) 8)


----------



## Andyman

John & Daniela,

Many thanks for organising todays meet. Both Sarah and me had a great time. The weather couldn't have been any better could it? A good selection of roads, especially the drag back into Yarmouth from Ventnor. Even though I live in Southampton thats the first time I've been to the Isle of Wight. The thing that will stick in my mind will be how bumpy the roads are. I certainly spent a lot of time today reading the contours in the tarmac and avoiding the biggest bumps. I think I may have left some floor-pan over there on a few spots.  

It was great to see some old friends again and make some new ones. Also I hear we managed to recruit another forum member when that TT sped the other way and spun around to catch us up.


----------



## jonah

> Amazed to see Wak with a HUGE MAXPOWER DECAL on the back of whiTTe ? Very odd !.


Come on John tell us, whats the Doctor done now


----------



## Dubcat

AWESOME! Â That is the only way to describe todays meet.

The people were great, the weather was great, and the roads were just amazing... especially the blast after lunch back to the ferry. Â

I have never driven my tt so fast - staying within the speed limit of course. Â Following Daniela made it easy to drive fast though - she really knows how to handle that flying banana of hers!!! Â So thats a grande portion of respect for Daniela's driving skills with two lumps of adrenalin please  Â I'm going to save up and take a drivetrain course. Â Andyman also taught me the benefits of having a remap by sticking to me like glue no matter how hard I tried to accelerate. Â He is an evil evil man who is trying to corrupt me in to the way of the chip Â ;D

The people, as mentioned above, were just great. Â I feel like I made some good friends. Â The best thing is that we covered all cross sections of society from an age and background perspective. Â Some people I had loads in common with. Â Others I had nothing in common with apart from TT ownership. Â It was great spending time with ALL of these people. Â I hope to see you all again soon.

Max Wak Power - Ali G would be proud - innit









TT Tug Boat - John, shut that door...









They look so cute....








Thanks again especially to John, Daniella and Ron for organising such a fabulous day!

phoTToniq

p.s. I think Moley had the nicest colour car there
p.p.s if you can't see the pictures try right clicking on them and selecting show picture.


----------



## TTotal

David...just how can I download my disposable camera pictures onto this forum, shall I plug the fax into my photocpier and video machine ?

Cant wait to see some single handed reverse on the head pointing backward shots at *** mph !!!

Max Power Wak...........well I never ...

Andy if you really want to tear out the floor of your car ( mine is just like Fred Flintstones with my feet firmly on the ground !!) go on Danielas drive along the A54 near Buxton/etc truly amazing havg the car airborne for about 10 miles on a 60 mile trip ! Certainly a great way to grind off anything that stick out from under the TT !! John


----------



## PaulS

I wanna see some more pics! With some people as well as the cars ;D

The only one I can see is WAK's, with the, errr ...... Max power sticker on it (surely it's a magnetic sticker that can be removed : )

Sounds like you all had a great time


----------



## Guest

Thanx John, Daniela and Ron for a fantastic day.

Best time i have ever had......Met some great people.
had a great laugh.

But for me the most enjoyable thing was to see, the TT owners spouses, who like me, like to come along and have some fun too.

Good on you Halle, John, Bunny, & Sarah. May be we should start a thread of our own ;D

Farha


----------



## TTotal

Hi Amir, all your pics are just red crosses :-/


----------



## Dubcat

these new fangled computer thingies just don't agree with me john. Â 

it should work now.


----------



## Mayur

What a fantastic day! Although I'm bushed I'll post a quickie.
Glad to have met so many interesting people. Now I can also put faces to some of the long suffering other arf's Â 

Everything from the ferry across to the blasts around the island was thrilling. I had such a wonderful time.

Some observations:

Nicky - you really are in love with your car! So much passion for those lines... shame the same can't be said for those lines on the road ;D With your driving skills the roads on the island are now at least 2 foot wider! Just make sure you hubby gets the right medication to stop that embarrasing reaction he must have had whilst you were practising your mowing skills! ;D You are a fab driver... it was a joy to follow you... don't worry about the colour of my knuckles, they'll return to normal in about a year!

Mrs Wak, the ******** will finally be put to really good use... you just keep those messages to your husband flowing... you know, if you want a job done, post it on the forum... Now that Wak had a Max Power sticker pasted to his rear end... do you think he'll let you have the TT now? And another thing, folks beware, if you're around Staines please don't pick to race an Audi 80... you will get embarrased. Mrs Wak may have been taken over by the spirit of Ayrton Senna!

Halle (Mrs phoTTonic - sorry I've most likely spelt your name wrong), I think the only thing that frightens this lady are things that move on a ferry ;D Like if when the platform that your car is on starts to move up or down... eeek time!

Bunny and Sarah, I hope that the jarring inflicted on you today by Moley and Andyman doesn't cause long term gagaism. Do they always drive like that? ;D The chaps appear so calm and docile... put them on a country road and all hell breaks loose!

Was it a bee with a remapped set of wings? Nope it was Daniela! This lady can drive... she handles that sweet corn taco shell like noone else can.

It really was a wonderful gathering with a great sense of humour all around.

BTW, Mr & Mrs Wak you have such great kids.

Many thanks to John, Daniela and Ron. You all did a fabulous job in organising the event.

John, my apologies, I forgot to pay you the entrance fee to the castle. I ttotally forgot... I owe you a fiver.

Pics will be posted soon.

mayur


----------



## TTotal

Cheers Mayur ! Great to see you again.

Amir, Wow thats better m8 ! Nice ..Max Power my a*** ! ;D


----------



## Andyman

> Andyman also taught me the benefits of having a remap by sticking to me like glue no matter how hard I tried to accelerate. Â He is an evil evil man who is trying to corrupt me in to the way of the chip Â ;D


 ;D Sounds like you ran into to my evil twin. You'd better watch him cos he'll try to convince you that you *need* a 100mm Miltek too. ;D Thanks for such a great day and we must arrange to go snowboarding sometime soon. I hear you and Halle are in the Devon area over Easter. We're going to be in Woolicombe doing some surfing if you're close by.


----------



## nickyb

oh boy i am sooooooooooooo tired!

what a super weekend eh!

my car goes like the bloody clappers dinit! ;D

i can't work out WHAT is the best view.....

whilst in it and driving
in front of it (thanks to TTotal) so i can look back on it
or behind it (thanks TTotal) and coo-ing and Grrrrrrrr-ing as it goes round corners and round roundabouts

   : oh god this whole experience just gets better and betterer ;D

*On top of that....*you end up spending your weekend with some really genuine people, having fab conversations about life, finding sweet little pubs to have lunch in AND drive the very thing you want to bring in to your lounge each night ;D (i even reverse....pull forward....reverse....pull forward a dozen times when i get home from work each night on the drive coz of the realisation of not driving it for another 12 hours...so i make the most of it!)

well, only four more days till the Brighton cruise/Birthday meet....hope to see lots of you there! :-*

Just think....in a few weeks time....perhaps i'll actually spend a weekend with the car sitting on the drive! ....Ooops thats not _me_ and the car sitting on the drive : just that i have'nt had a weekend at home since i got the baby ;D ;D ;D

ps....is it really MY car :-/...or my Johnny's 

hey...Uncle Wak ...thanks for being my knight in shining armour last night  :-*


----------



## A3DFU

What a super weekend we had ;D ;D

I can only echo all that's already been said!!!

Thanks John for organising it [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
How did you manage to arrange such good weather???
Great meeting all of you: "old" and new faces 
Scenery wise, I think nothing can beat Culver Cliffs: Just awesome!!!

Got back home this afternoon after a quick run of 3hrs 20min from Lymington to Wilmslow
... and washed the car!!! ready for the next meet  

"Andy if you really want to tear out the floor of your car ( mine is just like Fred Flintstones with my feet firmly on the ground !!) go on Danielas drive along the A54 near Buxton/etc truly amazing havg the car airborne for about 10 miles on a 60 mile trip ! Certainly a great way to grind off anything that stick out from under the TT !! John"

??? ??? ???_What_ are you talking about ??? ??? ???
I *always *drive very sedately


----------



## TTotal

OK Mrs Pinnochio ! Ron and [smiley=book2.gif] Dani [smiley=gorgeous.gif] (Just how can he read a novel whilst she drives in the air ?? ??) :


----------



## PaulS

I can picture Dani with a fleet of airborne TT's following behind at great speed. Max Power stickers, no, you lot need max headroom stickers Â


----------



## Wak

Superb day, Great to meet old and new faces...its always scary making the effort the first time but hopefully you realise we are not normal and need help!  ;D

I liked Johns plan of here's a map of the island, just drive.....luckily Daniela had actually made up a route so we were saved...well I thought so but....

Having just watched Harry potter in Diagon Alley.....Daniela managed to find
Red Dust Alley
Horse Manure Alley 
Buckling Wheel Alley.. 

And being Tail-end-Charlie through those alleys was pretty hazardous!! 

I had a mad islander in "Dual" like black Ford Granada decided to let us all pass into the group then stuck to my tail...he'd drop back and the family would breath a sigh of relief...great he's gone...then he'd reappear....I rekon he fancied the wild sunday drive as theres no way we were going his way...he only buggered off when we pulled over to park! :-/ and he nearly rear ended me twice. 

Nicky...what do you think of your car from the top? 

PICTURES:-
http://www.wak-tt.com/iow2003/iow2003.htm

Video later....I've got 4 hours to cut down to a sensible level!

As usual anyone want a full size picture then let em know the number!


----------



## nickyb

hey hey uncle wak! that is fan-dabby-dosi ;D i don't want wallpaper anymore! just all my pictures blue tak'd on my wall!

i too really enjoyed my "breaking in" driving fast session from the pub back to the ferry.that was my first real drive on one of these meets. awesome!

and going round some of those bends was definately..... "Ooo ...OOooooo Ahhhh....Ah Ah....Ahhhh...Ooooo" and that was just from john as passenger! good job there was no sound recording facility in mine eh!

it was such a wicked sight in TTotals TTR looking back and seeing the TT snake behind me! will have to invest in a digi camera too to capture it next time.......but then i suppose that means being a passenger with TToatal again and listening again to some old fashioned "band" called the bugs the Beattles..... :-/

xx

what about the Pheasant Mayur!


----------



## A3DFU

> .luckily Daniela** had actually made up a route so we were saved...well I thought so but....


**I've been told this D** is a very devious person indeed: apparently she loves to get followers lost  :


----------



## Andyman

> Get yer heed oota mi shoot man!


Oops, sorry Mr :-[

Great photos, unfortunately I wasnâ€™t very well prepared and my digital camera went flat after 4 photos. Must remember to charge it up next time.


----------



## moley

Last to leave (the IOW) and last to post ;D

John, we did love it, but can't afford it if we don't go back to work - so we can go over again.

Well, I think all the previous posts describing the day sums it up so well.

Starting with the people - what a great bunch you all are - PhoTToniq's words hits the nail on the head ... and Wak and Mrs Waks kids are superb.

As for the organisation before and during, John, Daniela and Ron - superb.

Some of our memorable bits:
- The weather for a start 8) - John, you must have prayed real hard ;D 
- The coffee and toast at Rownhams Service Station with Mayur at 08:00 - and John ringing to say get a move on ;D
- The meet up at Lymington - getting our own boarding lane and being let on first ;D
- John breaking his promise to keep his hood down from now on ;D I can understand it though - salt spray does not go down well (I washed my car in the dark tonight - any chance you did PhoTToniq 
- Carisbrooke Castle and the photoshoot - Bunny said some young guy who wasn't with us nearly wet his pants  and started filming away. 
- Getting a wave from the silver TT after not responding to the first 5 TTs ;D ( I did flash and wave).
- Culver point - well what a location - brilliant.
- Ventnor - coming down the hair pin bends - that must have looked awesome to the bye-standers, with 8 TTs winding their way down - fab.
- The reaction from the locals (who were all so freindly).
- The drive back to Yarmouth - well I can vouch that's some of the fasting driving I've done - and John still overtook me - REVO or what ;D
- The local TT joining us - after giving us a wave - good man.
- The good byes at Yarmouth while Daniela/Ron, Andyman/Sarah and us stayed behind :'(
- The Freelander doing a TT impression on the drive to our hotel 
- The great meal and drinks with Daniela and Ron - lots of subjects covered (if I remember correctly ;D)
- Breakfast in bed this morning 
- These 2 days feel like it's been a week - fantastic ;D ;D ;D

Let's do it again ;D

Some great photos as usual - PhoTToniq and Waks.

PhoTToniq - I agree about the colour ;D

What more can I say except glad everyone got home safely (Daniela - 3 hrs 20 mins  - it took us 2 1/4 hours just to get back to Brentwood) ...

... and look forward to meeting you all again (and any others).

Moley (with a very red head ;D) and Bunny (who's been smiling non stop).


----------



## Mayur

Great pics Wak.

Yeah the pheasant Nicky! Scary moment which could have sent both Wak and me to the great bird sanctuary in the sky [smiley=wings.gif] !

What fun it all was though... special moments.


----------



## Mayur

Nicky you did mention how much you loved the rear end !

http://www.malde.com/makonde/tt030tt-1s.jpg


----------



## TTotal

I had to save that one WOW ! David Bailey move the F over !!! I called it ...Does my bum look big in this Mr Glider ? ;D Mate just wait till Nicky sees this one !


----------



## Wak

> Nicky you did mention how much you loved the rear end !
> 
> http://www.malde.com/makonde/tt030tt-1s.jpg


Very cool!  ;D


----------



## A3DFU

> Does my bum look big in this?


I better not say what my (very honest) son would reply!!!!


----------



## Mayur

> Very cool! Â  ;D


Thanks John et Wak. Hi res available.
m


----------



## moley

Mayur,

That is one hell of a pic - I just can't remember seeing you in that position 

Moley


----------



## Wak

> Mayur,
> 
> That is one hell of a pic - I just can't remember seeing you in that position Â
> 
> Moley


dont you remember his hand-shake hand in a cowpat!  ;D

which reminds me did you see the albino cows? ;D


----------



## TTotal

Er ..we call them sheep in this country mate ! :-/

Oh and thanks for getting the ferry skip roof incident so well logged too !


----------



## moley

> dont you remember his hand-shake hand in a cowpat! Â  ;D


I thought it was brown (HP or Daddies, whichever)sauce.



> which reminds me did you see the albino cows? Â ;D


I wouldn't call your car a cow ;D

Moley


----------



## Mayur

> Mayur,
> 
> That is one hell of a pic - I just can't remember seeing you in that position Â
> 
> Moley


It was a real quickie Moley...I didn't want anyone seeing my rear end ;D

Crouching Mayur Hidden Camera ! ;D


----------



## Mayur

John I couldn't leave Tux unpicied...

http://www.malde.com/makonde/tux-1.jpg

hi res available.


----------



## TTotal

Automated response.....

The person you are trying to reach is gone away...to heaven !

WOW and WOW mate :-*


----------



## pgtt

are those quattro stickers for real?? :-/


----------



## A3DFU

> John I couldn't leave Tux unpicied...
> 
> http://www.malde.com/makonde/tux-1.jpg
> 
> hi res available.


That's a brilliant pic!!!!


----------



## Mayur

I will create a photo album and stick it online... just another taster John...

http://www.malde.com/makonde/tux-2.jpg


----------



## TTotal

> are those quattro stickers for real?? :-/


Na Philly they are made of chalk you pratt!


----------



## TTotal

> I will create a photo album and stick it online... just another taster John...
> 
> http://www.malde.com/makonde/tux-2.jpg


I just want them all in frames on my sideboard !WOW !


----------



## pgtt

have you joined max power? or are you just re living your youth   
P.S you tit ;D


----------



## TTotal

No Wak is Mr Max Power did you not see the pic of his rear end ? I got him logo'd up !


----------



## pgtt

nope i didnt see it...Mr Wak what have you been up to [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## Mayur

> That's a brilliant pic!!!!


Couldn't leave you out Daniela. Thanks again for your and Ron's effort in making the experience wonderful.


----------



## Andyman

My battery died so I only have 4 photos from the meet. Here's the link anyway:
www.andy-reed.co.uk/TT


----------



## Wak

> My battery died so I only have 4 photos from the meet. Here's the link anyway:
> www.andy-reed.co.uk/TT


Nice pics and other bits on your website, I have to add a link to it.

Mad Snowboarder may be an appropriate text!  ;D


----------



## Andyman

More photos of people either drunk or asleep rather than snowboarding I'm afraid. It would be easy to confuse it with the Jackass website. Theres some fairly useful photos of my SatNav install though.

[geeky stuff]
I'm also hosting the original hi-res images. Just change the "images" path to "originalimages" to see the detailed version.
i.e. http://www.andy-reed.co.uk/TT/SatNav/or ... 53_IMG.JPG
[/geeky stuff]


----------



## Dubcat

> Last to leave (the IOW) and last to post Â ;D
> - John breaking his promise to keep his hood down from now on Â ;D I can understand it though - salt spray does not go down well (I washed my car in the dark tonight - any chance you did PhoTToniq Â


I hosed my car down when I got home. Felt like a right pratt with a torch in one hand and the hose pipe in the other :

i'm sure the neighbours were amused 

I'm going to give a real wash and a wax this weekend - as long as the weather holds up.

phoTToniq


----------



## Mayur

> I hosed my car down when I got home. Â Felt like a right pratt with a torch in one hand and the hose pipe in the other Â :
> 
> i'm sure the neighbours were amused
> 
> I'm going to give a real wash and a wax this weekend - as long as the weather holds up.
> 
> phoTToniq


Whoa hosi whoa..! You don't want to get too carried away with this cleaning thing... not a wash in months then twice in a week !!! ;D

Good ferya m8.


----------



## Mayur

Here's most of the pics I shot. If anyone want the hires images just IM me.

The site is just being built so many pardons o wise ones.

http://www.onholiday.com/tt

mayur


----------



## pgtt

who's the bloke in the drain pipes :  :-X :-*


----------



## TTotal

Thats the forum sTTud that was...he's now retired ! :


----------



## scoTTy

It certainly looks like you all had fun. Sorry we couldn't be there.

I did think of you all whilst in Cornwall and I even have the proof (see below).

The best I could do was take a piccy of the IOW on the way home (and we did wave on the way down!!).










P.S. I know Nicky was a little unsure of attending her first meet but now it looks like a meet addict has been born. I'd just like to apologise to everyone for encouraging her to attend the first one!!


----------



## Mayur

ScoTTy, what sort of naughty pic is that? Can see the island in the background but you seem to have shot it over a bareback/bum of a lady  or is it my mind playing tricks again ???

;D


----------



## scoTTy

I think that says a lot more about you than it does about me!!


----------



## A3DFU

> I hosed my car down when I got home. Â Felt like a right pratt


I know the feeling :-/
But who cares: well, not me anyway!!!!!!!!!!

Let the neighbours think what they want ;D


----------



## Mayur

> I think that says a lot more about you than it does about me!!


hehe! touche' 
Anyway, hope you had a good weekend ScoTTy.
The IOW trip was memorable. My first real blast type meet... so much fun.


----------



## nickyb

Oh......My.....God!

Mayur is the best Man on the planet....today!

he has a photo of my bottom and the bright blu sky   AND it was the first time i met him! he don't hang around does he :

AND i saw TTotals Illuminous bottom on saturday night.........it certainly looks good in the dark  was'nt i a luck girl. 

i am going to look a right Ladette at work with photos of my car in my office ;D...all the other chicks have pictures of their other halfs n their sprogs...not me ;D ;D...pictures of my TT's ;D everywhere  oh well.....keeps the Doctors happy 

thanks Mayur....i have to go and have a lay down now :

xx :-*xx


----------



## Wak

Video 1 of 3....is up there now.

NickyB on on an emergency rescue mission: -

http://www.wak-tt.com/iow2003/iownickyb.wmv

 ;D


----------



## pgtt

great vid wak. lmao ;D ;D


----------



## TTotal

My dear chap that was brilliant , you have a new career ahead ! Excellant work ! John


----------



## Mayur

> Video 1 of 3....is up there now.
> 
> NickyB on on an emergency rescue mission: -
> 
> http://www.wak-tt.com/iow2003/iownickyb.wmv
> 
> ;D


Wak, that is such a cool vidclip! Just ace. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

More please!


----------



## Mayur

Nicky you're more than welcome.

The arse was very accomodating and photogenic!

Now just take a few deep breaths and have yourself a nice little lie down. Thats until you see the Waksters wicked video!


----------



## nickyb

hee hee hee ha haa aahhha hhhhaaaa haaaaaaaaaaaaaaa,

what are you boys trying to do to me ;D....destroy my "pillow of the community" reputation! ;D.....i am a highly trained nurse..........i don't neeeeeeeeed to indicate! :-* either that.....or i've paid allllllllllllllllllll that money for a car with indicators that seem to short out on me ;D

excellent video footage of meeeeeeeeeeeeee unky Wak :-*

why does my stomach go alllllllllllllllll funny when i see my car : :...what a burd!

xx


----------



## Andyman

Great clip. Can't wait to see the rest.

Interesting route though. I assume you missed the M27 turning and did an early morning tour of Southampton?


----------



## TTotal

No Andy , these rich trippers stayed at the HILTON at Chilworth !!! just Sooooooooooooo much money !
We had a super dinner at the Clump Inn the night before too !


----------



## Andyman

Gotcha, you should of said. I know the manager at the Hilton and could of got you a deal. :-/


----------



## TTotal

Tha nks for nothing then ! 

 Will bear that in mind for the next time the idle rich come down from Southend and Staines !

Nite m8


----------



## Wak

Hi All 
the Videos will be available after 6am.

Dash to services:-
http://www.wak-tt.com/iow2003/iownickyb.wmv

Boat across and cruisin, mad biker bloke: -
http://www.wak-tt.com/iow2003/iow1_stage1.wmv

Cruisin, curvey street, Spyglass and boat back: -
http://www.wak-tt.com/iow2003/iow1_stage2.wmv

They are also linked from the photo page..
http://www.wak-tt.com/iow2003/iow2003.htm

Enjoy.


----------



## Dubcat

Great video's!!! 

Don't you have to go to work today? Â I see you posted these at something like 4am Â 

You nutter


----------



## Mayur

Terrific video's Wak. Many thanks for doing them.
HoTTywood next?

Thanks again.


----------



## TTotal

Wahay !! I got sound now !!!

Brilliant vids mate really enjoyed it and this really gives a flavour to those who werent there what they missed ! 8)


----------



## A3DFU

Shame,
I can open the still pictures but never the videos thanks to our fire wall :'(


----------



## TTotal

Nice decals on your car Daniela BTW !


----------



## A3DFU

I'm glad you like them, John 

Just where did you get the idea for your's from ??? :


----------



## TTotal

Ein kleiner Vogel erklÃ¤rte mir!


----------



## Wak

> Ein kleiner Vogel erklÃ¤rte mir! Â


ein biggen cheaten kopien der Danielen by und crazy arsed nutten frem sautampten ..methinks!  ;D


----------



## A3DFU

Das war sicher die Nachtigal, und nicht die Lerche
(Bert Brecht)


----------



## A3DFU

Hey Wak,

where did you learn your German ?


----------



## TTotal

Nightingale ?
Lark?

Nein old boiler ! Hee hee ! :


----------



## moley

Great photo's everyone. Brings back memories of a truely excellent day.

I shall soon have the equivalent of REVO on my new PC - just signed up for BB, then I'll be able to look at Wak's video clips.

PhoTToniq, hehe, you've got that cleaning bug now ;D

Moley


----------



## A3DFU

> Nein old boiler ! Hee hee ! :


Bertold Brecht!!! Kein alter Boiler


----------



## TTotal

Ha ha ha that translates to...

" No old storage water heater "

Maybe more polite than the original intended version !

Only joking my dear ! ;D ;D ;D


----------



## vlastan

Ohhh no...he is now calling you dear...just like the other old man does!! ;D


----------



## A3DFU

Boiler, Lerche, hot water storage tank, Nachtigal, Bertold Brecht:
it all sounds just _decals_ to me


----------



## TTotal

Yes Dear : :-*


----------



## Guest

btw... having just caught the highlights of this post..... looks liked a damn fine meet, some great pics.... good work all... ;D ;D


----------



## BreTT

> btw... having just caught the highlights of this post..... looks liked a damn fine meet, some great pics.... good work all... ;D Â ;D


Seconded - motion carried!!!


----------



## TTotal

Its all down to the 4 Rings !!!! :


----------



## A3DFU

Great photos, BreTT [smiley=sunny.gif]


----------



## TTotal

In fact

His

and

Her

Rings !!

:


----------



## A3DFU

We must be very careful not to mix up the rings: this could lead to real problems


----------



## Wak

So should TTotal become Frodo...Lord of the Rings?  ;D


----------



## TTotal

Ferodo ? No Pirrelli are Lord of My Rings ! Fnar fnar !

Lord and Lady Ring ...seems to have a nice ring to it ? ;D

Oh no talking of rings here comes the plate smasher RUN !


----------



## A3DFU

Between the milage of:
7.5m and 11.1m you have 
Q 3: "Where is the home of Ferodo??"
... which leads, invariably, to Plague Pie


----------



## TTotal

Chapel-en-le-Frithof course !

Oh and the final answer is 47 (naturally)

On the Isle of Wight , to be perfectly legitimate !


----------



## A3DFU

> Chapel-en-le-Frith
> On the Isle of Wight


Chapel-en-le-Frith is on the IoW?? 
My geography teacher didn't tell me this :


----------



## TTotal

This little "dead" thread of mine is now reaching its' 30 th page bless it ! Time it was stoppd now, the party is over, lay it to rest. The Isle of Wight trip is finally closed. R.I.P. :'( :'( :'( :'( :'(


----------



## A3DFU

> Â R.I.P.


*R*esuscitate the
*I*rreverent
*P*restidigitation

;D ;D ;D


----------



## TTotal

The cleaner...

" No sorry miss you cant write that there, we are closed."

Gets out old damp rag to remove post ....


----------



## PaulS

This thread is now locked, or should be


----------



## TTotal

"Oy ! Sorry sir, we is closed now - you'll 'ave to come back next year"

Bloody tourists....tut tut tut .... :-X


----------



## Guest

> This thread is now locked, or should be Â


better to keep this contained rather than risk it being set free on the rest of the forum... ;D ;D ;D ;D


----------



## A3DFU

> This thread is now locked, or should be Â


Surely you mean _logged_   ;D


----------



## TTotal

> better to keep this contained rather than risk it being set free on the rest of the forum... Â ;D ;D ;D ;D


Just lurve your sense of humour Sunnyshinesuperman ! ;D


----------



## A3DFU

> better to keep this contained rather than risk it being set free on the rest of the forum... Â ;D ;D ;D ;D


Watch out for the deadly dum-dum virus!! It spreads rather quickly


----------



## TTotal

Hope you are all wearing your gas mask in here , cough - cough , phew the disinfectant smell is really strong cough - cough . I'm getting out, watch out for those rats ...


----------

